# Donevor's TBT Shop: [PM Orders]



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

**･゜ﾟ･*☆   Openings Available  ☆*･゜ﾟ･**​
**･゜ﾟ･*☆   IMPORTANT NOTICE: Please PM me if you do not hear back from me after two days! Sometimes I lose an order in my inbox or forget.  ☆*･゜ﾟ･**​

**･゜ﾟ･*☆   O R D E R ✿ P R O G R E S S   ☆*･゜ﾟ･**​*O R D E R S ✿ I N - P R O G R E S S* 

*O R D E R S ✿ R E A D Y* 

*O R D E R S ✿ P E N D I N G*​If not picked up by the end of ----, these orders will be sold to the general public. 


*O R D E R ✿ O P E N I N G S *​Since I?ve become busy with school, I will only be able to take up to 5 orders at a time from Re-Tail and 5 orders from TBT Marketplace!  Once a slot opens you may post an order.  I will not take any orders during full slots or do reserves.  ONLY POST WHEN A SLOT IS OPEN!
1✿ O P E N
2✿ O P E N
3✿ O P E N
4✿ O P E N
5✿ O P E N


**･゜ﾟ･*☆   S H O P ✿ N E W S   ☆*･゜ﾟ･**​✿ January 29 | The shop will be re-opening soon, but there will be some changes to how you may order as well as rule changes.  So please review those changes before placing an order.  
✿ January 5 (Editted) | As more orders come in, I've decided to raise the Giveaway goal to 25M so that I'm not doing a giveaway so frequently and due to school starting.  The first giveaway will still be held at 3M though.  
✿ January 3 |  I want to try and do something fun to give back to the community so for every 3M worth of items bought I plan on doing a giveaway, starting today.  :;(∩?﹏`∩);:  Sorry if this seems silly.


**･゜ﾟ･*☆   S H O P ✿ R U L E S   ☆*･゜ﾟ･*​*✿ Trades take place in my town; unless you need me to go to yours for visits
✿ You may talk to my villagers for things like signatures; they like visitors anyways
✿ Do not run, pick up flowers, or dig up holes 
✿ Trades have 48 hours to be picked up once order is completed and I?ve PM?d you; message me if you can't
✿ Friend codes are sometimes deleted to save space; no offense to anyone
✿ Be patient/polite while I complete your order
✿ Please be fair in offering, if you do not know the prices on TBT then please take time to use the search function and do a bit of research
✿ *Only one inventories worth of items per order; so 16 single items or one complete set with a few extra items*
✿ Any complaints or feedback should be PM?d to me to discuss in private rather than public outings
✿ Please provide wi-fi feedback about your experience and trade with my shop as a courtesy to help me better my services (I wi-fi feedback anyone who I trade with regardless, though)
✿ Please allow up to 48 hours for delivery.


I will buy TBT bell at 800K AC for 100 TBT.  Or I can offer the following items from my catalogs:

[ E V E N T & H O L I D A Y ]

[ I S L A N D ]

[ S A H A R A H ]

[ U N O R D E R A B L E S ]

[ O R D E R A B L E S ] 

[ D L C ]​


----------



## septemberism (Jan 14, 2014)

How many TBT bells would you want for all of your mermaid furniture?


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not familiar with TBT exchanges and items so would 200 be okay?  Since AC TBT exchange is 500-100?  Correct me on my price if it's to crazy.  xD


----------



## septemberism (Jan 14, 2014)

200 per item or for all of them?


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

All o 3o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like I said, am not familiar with TBT prices for sets.


----------



## septemberism (Jan 14, 2014)

Me either! But yeah, that's fine! If I got the berliner and golden axe too, how much would it be? ^-^


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

350K be okay?


----------



## septemberism (Jan 14, 2014)

350K or 350? ;;


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry, 350.  Use to AC Bells D:


----------



## septemberism (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha alrighty! I'll send them to you now and I'll add you and all of that jazz.~


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

Alright, give me a moment to collect all the pieces from my house.  :3


----------



## septemberism (Jan 14, 2014)

Take your time!~ I'll open my gates and stuff so you can come over whenever you're all set.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 14, 2014)

i know we seriously just met minutes ago  but how much would you like for a sweets set, a boxed figurine, a hibiscus, a pumpkin pie and an octopus chair? <3


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

septemberism said:


> Take your time!~ I'll open my gates and stuff so you can come over whenever you're all set.



On my way!  Sorry about that wait, I was all, " I don't see her town D:" (forgot to add you).

- - - Post Merge - - -



lilylily said:


> i know we seriously just met minutes ago  but how much would you like for a sweets set, a boxed figurine, a hibiscus, a pumpkin pie and an octopus chair? <3



Would 350 be okay?  :3


----------



## lilylily (Jan 14, 2014)

i'll transfer them right now.


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i'll transfer them right now.



Alright, give me a moment to collect all the pieces and I'll be right over to your town if that's okay.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 14, 2014)

sure  
let me know when you are ready, then i'll open my gates.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ooh . How many for the ski set please. and the island straw hat


----------



## juneau (Jan 14, 2014)

Me please! I've been trying to buy a sweets set forever, but I can never catch my trader online. :c Please tell me you still have a sweets set, lol. 350 TBT bells works for me, too.

Also, if possible, can I buy an extra minitable, bookcase, 3 chairs, lamp, and minilamp? Will pay more TBT bells, of course. c:


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Ooh . How many for the ski set please. and the island straw hat



Would 350 be okay?  :X  We'd have to trade in a bit though, I'm going to have some dinner.


----------



## God (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you take bell offers or trade for other DLC?
I need some of the things on your list :3


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> Me please! I've been trying to buy a sweets set forever, but I can never catch my trader online. :c Please tell me you still have a sweets set, lol. 350 TBT bells works for me, too.
> 
> Also, if possible, can I buy an extra minitable, bookcase, 3 chairs, lamp, and minilamp? Will pay more TBT bells, of course. c:



I could get you that!  Like I said above though, it have to be in a bit after dinner.  Would 400 be okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psychopathic said:


> Do you take bell offers or trade for other DLC?
> I need some of the things on your list :3



Really looking for TBT, since I'm only doing this till I can get a few things from shop.  :3  PM though with what items you were looking at and I'll reply when I get back from dinner.


----------



## juneau (Jan 14, 2014)

Donevor said:


> I could get you that!  Like I said above though, it have to be in a bit after dinner.  Would 400 be okay?



No problem! 400 is just fine, drop me a PM when you're ready to trade.  I'll send over the bells then so there's no confusion, since you have another trade in front of me.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jan 14, 2014)

350 would be fine. Could we do this tomorrow instead  then?


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> 350 would be fine. Could we do this tomorrow instead  then?



If you want, I can open my gates real fast cause the ski set is already laid out and when I get back I'll do the sweets set.  :3  And the hat of course.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jan 14, 2014)

cool. let me transfer the bells. bells transferred


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 14, 2014)

Back from dinner and completed trades.  :3


----------



## Lilybells (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, how much for a Sloppy Set? :]


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 15, 2014)

Lilybells said:


> Hi, how much for a Sloppy Set? :]



Would 400 TBT be okay?


----------



## Lilybells (Jan 15, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Would 400 TBT be okay?



Yup that's fine! 

I'm available the whole day, so lemme know when you're ready


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 16, 2014)

Still buying TBT :C


----------



## juneau (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet! If you're still doing this, how much would:

- 3 violet screens
- 2 sweets bookcases
- a toy hammer
- a shaved ice lamp
- an afternoon tea set
- a lily record player 

cost me? 

Sorry if I'm buying stuff in like short sprees, I'm just horribly indecisive and you have so much good stuff.


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 16, 2014)

Yea, with that last trade got the largest mailbox, still want to trade a few things/buy TBT for envelopes and avatar gif.  So still keeping this open a bit more.  ^u^


----------



## Kikiyama (Jan 16, 2014)

Are these items still available?:
Afternoon teaset
Berliner
Cardboard set (closet, table, bed)
Chocolate cake
Cucumber horse
Dango
Lilly record player
Shaved ice lamp
Sloppy set (minus clock)

And if so how much for all of them xD

And I'm only interested in cataloging this and wonder if I can pay/trade to catalog?:
All zodiacs except for the horse


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2014)

Can I sell you 1,400 tbt bells?:3 PM me tomorrow when you're available.


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 17, 2014)

Kikiyama said:


> Are these items still available?:
> Afternoon teaset
> Berliner
> Cardboard set (closet, table, bed)
> ...



PM-ed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> Can I sell you 1,400 tbt bells?:3 PM me tomorrow when you're available.



8.4M then?  :3


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 17, 2014)

Is the mermaid set available? Or the sweets set? If so, how much for each?


----------



## nacy (Jan 17, 2014)

how many tbt bells for an insect set and a fish set? could i give you 500tbt bells for those two sets and then get another 500tbt in plain bells if possible? if not i would just like the sets if they are still available!!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2014)

Donevor said:


> 8.4M then?  :3



Yep!^^


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## courtky (Jan 30, 2014)

How much for sloppy set if you still have?


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

250 TBT :3?


----------



## courtky (Jan 30, 2014)

Deal.  I need to get 5 more though, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would you take 245 for now and I can give you 5 more whenever I get them? ^^;


----------



## azukitan (Jan 30, 2014)

How many TBT bells do you want for these items?

birthday hat
gracie hat
concrete wall
garden wall
skyscraper wall


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

courtky said:


> Deal.  I need to get 5 more though, lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Would you take 245 for now and I can give you 5 more whenever I get them? ^^;



That would be okay with me.  Did you want me to drop it off in your town or come to mine?


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

do you still have an afternoon tea set available? o: 
if so, i'd like to buy one.


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> How many TBT bells do you want for these items?
> 
> birthday hat
> gracie hat
> ...



100 TBT okay with you?


----------



## courtky (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll come to yours! I already have you added apparently. 
Just say when your gate is open


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

fl0ra said:


> do you still have an afternoon tea set available? o:
> if so, i'd like to buy one.



Would 75 TBT be okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



courtky said:


> I'll come to yours! I already have you added apparently.



Alright, give me a moment to lay em out and I'll open gates.  :3


----------



## azukitan (Jan 30, 2014)

Donevor said:


> 100 TBT okay with you?



Definitely c: Could I come over to your town to pick up the items?
I'll send you the TBT bells ASAP ^__^


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

courtky said:


> I'll come to yours! I already have you added apparently.



Alright, give me a moment to lay em out and I'll open gates.  :3

I will add you once courtky is done.  XD  My gates are open atm.


----------



## courtky (Jan 30, 2014)

On my way :3 Sending the TBT now.


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Would 75 TBT be okay?



 absolutely! i'll send it over right now and add you!


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

Added both of you guys, gates are opening.


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

be there right after this trade ~


----------



## aquarium (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you still have the full mermaid  and princess sets? :O


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

aquarium said:


> Do you still have the full mermaid  and princess sets? :O



Princess wouldn't be done until tomorrow as I have two orders for princess sets already.  :C


----------



## aquarium (Jan 30, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Princess wouldn't be done until tomorrow as I have two orders for princess sets already.  :C


Oh that's fine, what about Mermaid set?


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

Or well it may be done later tonight if you'll still be here.  :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mermaid Set would be 200 TBT


----------



## aquarium (Jan 30, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Or well it may be done later tonight if you'll still be here.  :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mermaid Set would be 200 TBT


Great  could I please have a set then?~ I can transfer you bells right now.


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

resetti :c 
btw sorry for the lag! my other trade kept dcing as well.


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry about that Flora, it's reopened.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aquarium said:


> Great  could I please have a set then?~ I can transfer you bells right now.



Give me one moment to finish trade with flora and set out your set.  ^^  I will let you know when it is ready.  Would you prefer VM?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my, my DS has never errored this many times  O.O


----------



## aquarium (Jan 30, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Sorry about that Flora, it's reopened.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Please don't rush! There's no hurry, I'd hate to rush you ^.^ a VM is fine though haha and I'll transfer bells now


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 30, 2014)

Try now Flora, I'm sorry about all the errors.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Flora, let's try it with me going to your town okay?  :3


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Try now Flora, I'm sorry about all the errors.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Flora, let's try it with me going to your town okay?  :3



yeah it rarely happens /: 
ok! i was going to ask you the same thing haha
opening now ^^


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Berliner
Bell knickknack
Birthday hat
Birthday shades
Blue ogre mask
Boxed figurine
Bureom
Cucumber horse
Dang
Eggplant cow
Hibiscus
New Year's noodles
Red ogre mask
Rice cake
Yut board

Oh gosh I'm afraid of what this is gonna cost   I may have some unorderables that you need from my thread. I also noticed that you're missing a couple of Zodiac figurines. Is there anyway we could trade for some of these things?  ^~^  Also, your flowers should be ready by tomorrow!


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Berliner*-15 TBT*
> Bell knickknack*-20 TBT*
> Birthday hat*-25 TBT*
> Birthday shades*-25 TBT*
> ...



Bolded prices and I would gladly take the missing zodiacs 1-1 (I usually do 1-1 on most things if you want to offer something else)  However I'm a bit busy packing so I wouldn't be able to trade till tomorrow.

(Packing like a villager, one day overnight xD)


----------



## animawls (Jan 31, 2014)

I can offer you 700 TBT C:


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll add you and open my gates.  :3


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, and also:

Afternoon tea set
Fedora chair
Tteok plate
Yule log

XD


----------



## animawls (Jan 31, 2014)

Donevor said:


> I'll add you and open my gates.  :3



So I'll come to your town to get the bells, then send you the TBT?


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Oh, and also:
> 
> Afternoon tea set*-75 TBT*
> Fedora chair*-25 TBT*
> ...



Does that mean you want these items for tomorrow?  XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



animawls said:


> So I'll come to your town to get the bells, then send you the TBT?



Yes, you'll send them before you leave my town.  :3  I'm already laying out your moneys.  Gates are open.


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Whenever you can get them to me. XD to be honest, I'm trying to get a bunch of unorderable DLC just so I can sell them to people who don't have loads of TBT bells. I see you understand what I'm saying ^~^


----------



## animawls (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay! I'm on my way.


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Whenever you can get them to me. XD to be honest, I'm trying to get a bunch of unorderable DLC just so I can sell them to people who don't have loads of TBT bells. I see you understand what I'm saying ^~^



Oh, you guys need to tell me if you need it for certain reasons like giveaways or charity.  XD  I'll do what I did for macbat and you can have them half price.


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, really?  That would be so nice ^~^ If there's anything you need, just let me know!


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Oh, really?  That would be so nice ^~^ If there's anything you need, just let me know!



I'm good for now, but I'll let you know.  :3  I like helping people but I'm so busy so I discount a lot of my items for people who buy them for giveaways and such >w<


----------



## gerbilfluff (Jan 31, 2014)

I've got 322 TBTs.

I'd like just to catalog these items, not keep any of 'em-- how much of that 322 would that take?
- bamboo grass
- birthday candles
- birthday shades
- blue ogre mask
- cornucopia
- red ogre mask
- sketchbook
- whirlpool bath

Whatever's left, I'm fine with your exchange rate towards regular ol' Bells. :3


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

gerbilfluff said:


> I've got 322 TBTs.
> 
> I'd like just to catalog these items, not keep any of 'em-- how much of that 322 would that take?
> - bamboo grass
> ...



I let people catalog up to 16 items for free.  However, I won't be able to do anything with items until tomorrow.  To much digging around.  I'll gladly buy your TBT for AC bells since it only involves the bank  XD


----------



## gerbilfluff (Jan 31, 2014)

Donevor said:


> I let people catalog up to 16 items for free.  However, I won't be able to do anything with items until tomorrow.  To much digging around.  I'll gladly buy your TBT for AC bells since it only involves the bank  XD


Ah, nice! That's awesome of ya. And sure-- for now, do you want me to transfer only in a round -00 number, 300? 'Cause I'm fine with giving the whole 322 if you know the math to calculate out how much it'd be total.


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

2.232M

- - - Post Merge - - -

For 322 TBT Bells XD


----------



## gerbilfluff (Jan 31, 2014)

Donevor said:


> 2.232M
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For 322 TBT Bells XD


Works for me. I'll transfer the TBTs; your town or mine?

(If my Re-Tail was open, I could just price some objects for the total amount, but sadly it's already closed.)


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

I will add you and open my gates, I laid out the money already.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates are open!


----------



## Omville (Jan 31, 2014)

How much would it be for all the weeding day furniture? (I think it's 12 pieces total? ) thank you!


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

Omville said:


> How much would it be for all the weeding day furniture? (I think it's 12 pieces total? ) thank you!



My weeding set includes the flower bouquet.  :3  It would be 200 TBT, but it wouldn't be available till late tomorrow.


----------



## Omville (Jan 31, 2014)

Donevor said:


> My weeding set includes the flower bouquet.  :3  It would be 200 TBT, but it wouldn't be available till late tomorrow.



That works for me! Actually, I looked some more at your catalog and I'd like to get some princess items as well-
Princess chair
Princess cage
Princess clock
Princess chest
Princess dresser
Princess sofa
Princess table

If you'd prefer to just sell the complete set instead of breaking it up, I am cool with that too  thanks so much!


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 31, 2014)

I've got 900 hundred I wouldn't mind selling!


----------



## PhantomRose (Jan 31, 2014)

How much would birthday cake and hat cost?? And also the weeding day set?? ^^
Edit: Also interested in Yutboard, ricecake and sailboat model? I hope I have enough TBT bells for them all! If not I can pay using bells!


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

How many tbt bells would a Sloppy Dresser, Sloppy TV, Zodiac Dog, Tteok plate, Dango and Yut Board be? c:


----------



## Party Poison (Jan 31, 2014)

Vanilluxe said:


> How many tbt bells would a Sloppy Dresser, Sloppy TV, Zodiac Dog, Tteok plate, Dango and Yut Board be? c:



Sloppy dresser 15, sloppy tv 15, mosaic dog 15, tteok 150, dango 20, yut 20.  It wouldn't be available until tomorrow when I move and if I get internet or when I get it.


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

I have 900 TBT bells I could give you. How much would I get for that?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm guessing it's somewhere in the ball park of 6,237,000 bells ^~^


----------



## Emily (Jan 31, 2014)

How many tbt bells for card sofa & wedding cake?


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Sloppy dresser 15, sloppy tv 15, mosaic dog 15, tteok 150, dango 20, yut 20.  It wouldn't be available until tomorrow when I move and if I get internet or when I get it.



Was the Tteok plate a typo? If so, I'll take them all and I can wait as long as you need. ^^ No rush. (And if the Tteok plate is 150, I'll take everything except that.)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2014)

Let me get something straight here.

The stuff in those links are the stuff you're selling, correct?

If so, then I would like to see how much the following would cost me:


Zodiac Boar
Zodiac Dog
Zodiac Dragon
Zodiac Monkey
Zodiac Ox
Zodiac Rabbit
Zodiac Snake
Zodiac Tiger
Red Ogre Mask
Blue Ogre Mask
Eggplant Cow
Holiday Stocking

Never mind >.>


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd love to buy your sweets set, if that's okay. Is it still being sold for 400 TBT? And would that be for all of the items? Just wanting to make sure! (Sorry for re-editing my comment again! I didn't want to send a bothersome PM.)

Also, you're a MCR fan too!? YES! I'm still reeling from the band calling it quits...


----------



## dropinthebucket (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello! how much would these items cost me?

yut board 
bell knick knack
red ogre mask
 birthday shades and hat 
kitchen island
whirlpool bath
new years noodles


----------



## bofoz (Feb 2, 2014)

I have 1000 TBT I can sell. Let me know when you'd like them.


----------



## MelonPan (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure if you're still selling things for TBT, but how much for Bamboo Grass, Lily Lamp, and a Berliner?  (PM me if you are interested, since I may not come back and check this)


----------



## Ree (Feb 2, 2014)

I would like the azalea stool, hydrangea bed, lily lamp, tulip dresser, sunflower stereo, how many TBT bells with that cost? Please PM me with the cost  and to set up trade.


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 3, 2014)

Gah *weeps* I'm sorry guys, I should have posted my situation on here, but I was hoping nobody would bump it up while I resolved my issues. 

So here's the deal....

I've currently just finished moving and finally got my internet to work recently and I'm a bit backed on orders from re-tail, giveaways, auctions, and TBT.  I really do apologize, but if you could PM me an order I will get back to you with what's available still and for how much as I kind of live in my inbox while I finish these orders.

Thank you for your understanding, and I'm sorry again.


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 6, 2014)

I PM'd everyone and hopefully finished all orders, if I missed you let me know!  I am now taking 5 orders to process at TBT.  vwv


----------



## reyy (Feb 7, 2014)

n.n


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 7, 2014)

woaah 160 million lol
If you'd like I can sell you 400 tbt bells? 3.2mil altogether?


----------



## reyy (Feb 7, 2014)

n.n


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Nevermind i've bought like a username change and a bunch of other stuff so haha yea the price has been bonked down to 159.2million, heh.. I'm selling 1900 tbt bells now



Wouldn't that be 15.92 million, not 159.2 million?

Also, how much for a shaved ice lamp?


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Nevermind i've bought like a username change and a bunch of other stuff so haha yea the price has been bonked down to 159.2million, heh.. I'm selling 1900 tbt bells now



Please use a calculator.  Your price would suggest that I offered 8,378,947.36842105 ac per 100 TBT.  Unless your offering me that based on you rate than no thanks because I'm not taking price requests for tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Wouldn't that be 15.92 million, not 159.2 million?
> 
> Also, how much for a shaved ice lamp?



Would 40 TBT be okay?


----------



## reyy (Feb 7, 2014)

um.. didn't have to be mean about it.. n.n thanks now i'm depressed


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> um.. didn't have to be mean about it.. n.n thanks now i'm depressed



I'm not being mean, I'm using logical statements as I do with everyone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I apologize if I made you upset, I'm merely stating.  I'm not yelling, angry, or anything.  Mistakes happen.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 7, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Please use a calculator.  Your price would suggest that I offered 8,378,947.36842105 ac per 100 TBT.  Unless your offering me that based on you rate than no thanks because I'm not taking price requests for tbt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



40 sounds good, are you available to trade now?


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 7, 2014)

I will be available later tonight.  I need to go for a run to blow of some Steam, its been a long day.


----------



## PhantomRose (Feb 7, 2014)

How much for cardboard chair, table, hibicus, and holiday stocking? :C


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 7, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> um.. didn't have to be mean about it.. n.n thanks now i'm depressed


If you need my help, she/he'd be paying 1520000000 AC bells. Not exactly sure how much that is. Possibly 15.2mil? Not sure. *6 0's in a million. 7 0's in 10 millions.


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 7, 2014)

PhantomRose said:


> How much for cardboard chair, table, hibicus, and holiday stocking? :C



Cardboard Chair-25 TBT
Cardboard Table- 25 TBT
Hibiscus- 30 TBT
Holiday Stocking- 20 TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candyfloss said:


> If you need my help, she/he'd be paying 1520000000 AC bells. Not exactly sure how much that is. Possibly 15.2mil? Not sure. *6 0's in a million. 7 0's in 10 millions.



They don't wish to do business with me, which is fine.  We all have a choice, but if anyone is curious it would be 15.2M for 1.9K TBT or 16M for 2K TBT.  The rate I'm offering is 800,000 AC Bells (800K AC) for every 100 TBT Bells.


----------



## harvington (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi! If you are accepting orders, I'm very interested in purchasing your red ogre mask! for 100 TBT?


----------



## fumiko (Feb 11, 2014)

how much for the sweets and princess set? :3


----------

